# Overheating 2012 Chevy Cruze



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Seems a little extreme to replace the entire engine. ?‍♂ 

what engine do you have? 

I’d start with looking for leaks near the water outlet and oil cooler crossover


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Check the consumer protection laws in your state. In some states, if they fail to fix the problem, they have to make good on their dime. After something as extreme as replacing the engine, i think they owe it to you to make this good.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The coolant reservoir may be leaking.

FIX: Coolant Odors/Coolant Loss From Reservoir









US $12.22 |Radiator Expansion Engine Coolant Overflow Tank For Chevrolet Cruze Orlando|Inner Tank Covers| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












US $5.75 35% OFF|Engine Coolant Reservoir Tank For Buick Verano Chevrolet Cruze-in Inner Tank Covers from Automobiles & Motorcycles on AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Not the best video, but if you watch it, it will help explain how to remove the tank:





*GM 1.4L Turbo Boost & Coolant Leak Testing Kits





Amazon.com: FJC 4926 Universal Radiator Coolant Dye - 1 oz.: Automotive


Buy FJC 4926 Universal Radiator Coolant Dye - 1 oz.: Antifreezes & Coolants - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com









Amazon.com: InterDynamics Certified A/C Pro UV Leak Detection Kit, UV Light with Glasses, 438: Automotive


Buy InterDynamics Certified A/C Pro UV Leak Detection Kit, UV Light with Glasses, 438: Leak Detection Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com




*


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> The coolant reservoir may be leaking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FWIW, the pics of the tank there don't show the reinforcing metal tubes inside the plastic nipples. The improved tanks have those. Before ordering, it might be worth the effort to contact the vendor and check whether the tank actually has those.

I'd rather pay 50 bucks at the dealer parts counter for the new, improved tank than have another leak down the road when the plastic nipple breaks again.

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Improved one with cap currently 20 (K94) -25 (email list)% off of $24.99 and free shipping over $25.00 at Advance


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 19, 2021)

Jglecco21 said:


> My 2012 Chevy Cruze, was overheating, we had the radiator replaced 1st. Week later we had same problem and had new water pump installed. A week later same issue. So they replaced the entire engine. And 7-10 days after the new engine. The coolant tank is low again and the overheating light starts to come on. It has not totally overheated yet but similar symptoms to the all above issues. I have no clue what to do next. Please help if possible. Thanks


My Cruze was overheating. Replaced the water pump, thermostat, flushed the radiator-all was fine. Come to find out, the thermostat was stuck closed on the old and new thermostat. I took a 11/16 socket and pushed down on the thermostat keeper and gave it a twist and tried to take it apart but the thing was stuck solid. Put some WD-40 on it and finally got it to move. There’s a rubber washer that was too tight keeping it closed and overheating. Threw away the washer and now it works fine


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WaterRat said:


> My Cruze was overheating. Replaced the water pump, thermostat, flushed the radiator-all was fine. Come to find out, the thermostat was stuck closed on the old and new thermostat. I took a 11/16 socket and pushed down on the thermostat keeper and gave it a twist and tried to take it apart but the thing was stuck solid. Put some WD-40 on it and finally got it to move. There’s a rubber washer that was too tight keeping it closed and overheating. Threw away the washer and now it works fine


Welcome Aboard!

Pictures would be nice.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

